# nOOb here...need help/advice



## PenguinNinja (Aug 9, 2011)

Greetings all! New guy here...both to the forum and to snowsports. Wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions. 

When I was a kid, we used to go skiing every year in Colorado (Breckenridge, Steamboat, etc.), but we stopped going when I was around 10 and I hadn't been since until this past February. I'm 29 now, and the wife and I just finally got a chance to go back and WOW...we loved it!! Furthermore, my pops just bought his retirement home in CO very near the slopes, and we plan to "visit" frequently . We're just skiers for now, but I intend to try my hand at snowboarding as soon as I get a chance. It looks like something I would love!! 

When we went up in Feb, we had borrowed gear & rented skis/boots b/c I wasn't sure if my wife would like it, but it turned out she did, so now we're looking to buy some stuff since it looks like we'll be going up a lot. For now, we're just looking at the basics (undergarments, jackets, pants, socks, gloves, & goggles), and will probably rent the rest until we get a feel for what we want. I've never snowboarded, but i want to buy gear such that I can if I ever want to without having to buy new stuff. That being said, I'm interested in things that I can ski in now, but snowboard in eventually.

All this being said....I know ZERO about what to look for, other than what I've been told by my 1 buddy who is a big boarder. Here is what I know and don't know:

Jackets/Pants - Breathability/Waterproof rating are important. He says he won't buy less that 15K each, but says 10K ought to be OK for me. Other than that, I know ZERO. Apparently there are cores, shells, 3-in-1s, hooded vs. removable hood, gore-tex, other materials (don't know what to avoid and what to go after), slip-on vs. zip-up, good brands vs. dumpy brands, etc. I don't even know where to start, nor do I know what most of it means. Any advice?

Gloves - I've been told to shoot for mittens as they keep your hands warmer, but I had mittens this past time we went and they were a pain. My buddies gloves looked much more comfortable and workable. That being said, my fingers were the first thing to freeze, so I don't want that. Is there something I can look for in gloves that will help keep my finger temperature well-regulated, or should I just go with mittens (Remember...I intend to snowboard eventually with this same gear)? Also, I was told to spend the money on gloves & get Gore-TEx.

Goggles - Spy, Smith, Dragon, & Oakley have been recommended (I keep hearing Oakley A-frame is the way to go). What do I need to get to make sure they don't fog up (which the Spys that I borrowed this last time did constantly).

Any other general advice?

I really appreciate it guys. If there are some stickied threads in this forum that will answer these questions, I'd appreciate a nudge in the right direction.

Thanks, and I look forward to enjoying the forum!:thumbsup:


----------

